# White or pink noise for REW calibration?



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi

Can anyone suggest why the REW speaker calibration level (white?) noise is different to the sub calibration level (pink?) noise.

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can anyone suggest why the REW speaker calibration level (white?) noise is different to the sub calibration level (pink?) noise.


They're both pink noise, but filtered differently.
John says:
The Speaker Calibration option applies 2nd order (40dB/decade) filters at 500Hz and 2kHz, producing a signal with its energy centred on 1kHz. Subwoofer Calibration applies filters at 30Hz and 80Hz. Both are broadly in line with the THX test signal recommendations.

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks brucek

This question came up on another forum in discussion of REW.

I hope you don't mind me directly quoting you over there. 

Regards
Chris


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I hope you don't mind me directly quoting you over there


No problem..........hopefully you let it slip where the shack is located...

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

As often as possible!


----------

